# stock HTC Mail app incompatible w/ Verizon.net account?



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't be the only one who has encountered this issue. The stock Mail app will no longer function with my Verizon.net mail account. I have spen a couple hours across calls to VZW tech support and even with FiOS tech suport to figure this out, no help.

Main Symptoms:
-the phone runs hot and the battery drains in 3-4 hours with Mail as the main user of battery.
-almost every time you open the inbox it is empty and the phone starts downloading the entire inbox again, even if you were just in it and updating a few minutes ago
-wtf?

I wiped the the phone a couple times (I was stock) no help
I tried MailDriod and K9, they did not suffer from the problem, but I really prefer the stock app which *had been performing flawlessly for my Business (Exchange) mail and my personal mail untill sometime in late winter ~January.*

I had hoped that the mention of changes to the Mail app in the .19 OTA would solve it, but no.

As a last resort I rooted this week to see if replacing the stock software with a Sense 3.0 ROM with the new app would solve the problem. I tried ShiftS3ns3 3.0. It behaves the same way with my Verizon.net account.

I am about to give up on this, but I figure, I can't be the only one who has this problem.

*Any experience with this issue, especially resolving it, is welcome here.*

*Please don't post to this thread that I should just use *-*insert your favorite 3rd party mail app here*-.


----------



## dream weave (Aug 13, 2011)

If I recall, Verizon.net updated ports for email at some point last year. Changing from standard smtp to some "secure" ports.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I use Verizon's own app so I assume you mean even that is a third party app?


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I use Verizon's own app so I assume you mean even that is a third party app?


Hi, what Verizon eMail app on the phone do you mean?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry, I was thinking of xfinity.net email. Duh. I don't have verizon email.


----------



## neutronjeff (Jul 13, 2011)

An Update. I tried Sfk's CM7 build and that is working. 
Now I'm considering un-rooting to see if anything has changed. Perhaps I just had a bad OTA install?


----------

